# San Lorenzo



## omicron (9 Agosto 2022)




----------



## perplesso (9 Agosto 2022)

se mi citate San Lorenzo, preferisco pensare a loro


----------



## omicron (9 Agosto 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> se mi citate San Lorenzo, preferisco pensare a loro


Ma che è sta roba?


----------



## perplesso (9 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma che è sta roba?


Club Atletico San Lorenzo de Almagro, Barrio do Boedo, Buenos Aires.    estadio Nuevo Gazometro, hinchada della Gloriosa Butteler


----------



## omicron (9 Agosto 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> Club Atletico San Lorenzo de Almagro, Barrio do Boedo, Buenos Aires.    estadio Nuevo Gazometro, hinchada della Gloriosa Butteler


E che roba è?


----------



## perplesso (9 Agosto 2022)

na roba bella.   tu fidati


----------



## omicron (9 Agosto 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> na roba bella.   tu fidati


Io non mi fido mai di nessuno


----------



## perplesso (9 Agosto 2022)

amen.  è una roba bella.  se tu non capisci o apprezzi, pazienza


----------

